# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المكتبة العامة >  >  البحث عن الذات (محمد أنور السادات)

## أحمد طه

*البحث عن الذات
المؤلف : محمد أنور السادات (الرئيس الراحل)
سيرة ذاتية كتبها الرئيس عن نفسه ولكنه كتاب جميل وشيق جداا
محمد أنور السادات أو أنور السادات الرئيس الثالث لجمهورية مصر العربية حيث استمر حكمه ما بين عامي 1970 و1981 م، عقب استلامه الرئاسة بعد وفاة الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر في 28 من ديسمبر 1970، كان أحد ضباط الجيش المصري وأحد المساهمين بثورة يوليو 1952 م، كما قاد حركة 15 مايو 1971 م ضد مراكز القوى المسيطرة على الحكم وهم من رجالات عبد الناصر ونظام حكمه. كما قاد حرب أكتوبر 1973 م. أعاد الأحزاب السياسية لمصر بعد أن ألغيت بعد قيام الثورة المصرية, أسس الحزب الوطني الديمقراطي وترأسه وشارك في تأسيس حزب العمل الاشتراكي , انتهى حكمه باغتياله أثناء الاحتفال بذكرى حرب 6 أكتوبر في عام 1981 م، إذ قام خالد الاسلامبولي وآخرون بإطلاق النار عليه أثناء الاستعراض العسكري في الاحتفال وهو جالس في المنصة. ويعد أنور السادات واحد من أهم الزعماء المصريين والعرب في التاريخ الحديث .
و يعتبر السادات ثالث رئيس جمهوريه مصري إذ أن قيام ثوره الثالث و العشرين من يوليو قد أدى إلى تحول مصر من الملكية إلى الجمهورية و تولى رئاساتها الرئيس الراحل محمد نجيب كأول رئيس مصري خلفه بعد ذلك الزعيم الراحل جمال عبد الناصر ومن ثم خلفه الرئيس الراحل أنور السادات

محمد أنور السادات مواليد الخامس والعشرين من ديسمبر 1918 في قرية ميت أبو الكوم محافظه المنوفية , في أسره مكونه من 13 أخ وأخت لأم سودانيه وأب مصري (والد السادات تزوج 3 مرات – شجره العائلة وكان يعمل كاتب في المستشفى العسكري الخاصة بالجيش المصري في السودان- وفى عام 1925 عاد والد السادات من السودان في أعقاب مقتل السردار الانجيلزى في السودان سيرلى ستاك حيث كان من تداعيات هذا الحادث أن فرضت بريطانيا على مصر عوده الجيش المصري من السودان وعاد معه والد السادات ) التحق بكتاب القرية , ثم انتقل إلى مدرسه الأقباط في طوخ , وفى عام 1925 انتقلت أسره السادات للعيش في القاهرة والتحق بمدارسها وهى الجمعية الخيرية الاسلاميه , السلطان حسين , مدرسه فوائد الأول , رقى المعارف بشبرا .
تخرج السادات في الكلية الحربية عام1938 وانتقل للعمل في منقباد وهناك التقى لأول مره الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر , وعمل بسلاح المشاة ثم سلاح الأشارة وبسبب اتصالاته بالألمان قبض على السادات وصدر في عام 1942 النطق الملكي السامي بالاستغناء عن خدمات اليوزباشي أنور السادات , واقتيد بعد خلع الرتبة العسكرية إلى سجن الأجانب ومن سجن الأجانب إلى معتقل ماقوسه ثم معتقل الزيتون قرب القاهرة وهرب من المعتقل عام 1944 وظل مختبئا حتى عام 1945 حيث سقطت الأحكام العرفية وبذلك انتهى اعتقاله حسب القانون , وأثناء فتره اعتقاله عمل تباعا على عربه لوري كما عمل تباعا ينقل الأحجار من المراكب النيلية لاستخدامها في الرصف وفى عام 1945 انتقل إلى بلده أبو كبير في الشرقية حيث اشترك في شق ترعه الصاوي .
شارك السادات في جمعيه سريه تقوم بقتل الانجليز , واتهم في قضيه مقتل أمين عثمان الذي كان يعد أكثر من صديقا للانجليز ومساندا قويا لبقائهم في مصر وبعد 31 شهرا بالسجن حكم عليه بالبراءة , والتحق بالعمل الصحفي كما مارس بعض الأعمال الحرة , وفى الخامس عشر من يناير عام 1950 عاد إلى القوات المسلحة برتبه يوزباشي على الرغم من أن زملاؤه في الرتبة كانوا قد سبقوه برته الصاغ والبكباشي , رقى إلى رتبه الصاغ 1950 ثم إلى رتبه البكباشي عام 1951 وفى العام نفسه اختاره عبد الناصر عضوا بالهيئة التأسيسية لحركه الضباط الأحرار , شارك السادات في ثوره يوليو والقي بيانها .
بعد وفاه الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر بأزمة قلبيه حادة ظهر الرئيس السادات على شاشه التليفزيون ليعلن للشعب المصري وفاه الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر ( استمع إلى بيان وفاه الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر ) وأثناء فتره حكم الرئيس جمال عبد الناصر تولى السادات العديد من المناصب , ففي عام 1953 أنشئ جريده الجمهورية وتولى تحريرها وفى عام 1955 تم إعلان قيام المؤتمر الإسلامي وتولى السادات منصب السكرتير العام له , وفى عام 1957 عين وزيرا للدولة ثم سكرتيرا عاما للاتحاد القومي , وفى عام 1964 أصبح نائبا للرئيس الجمهورية وكذلك في أعوام 1966 و1969و1970 , وفى عام 1968 انتخب عضوا في الهيئة التأسيسية العليا للاتحاد الاشتراكي العربي .
الرئاسة
في السابع من أكتوبر عام 1970 وافق مجلس ألامه على ترشيح محمد أنور السادات رئيسا للجمهورية خلفا للرئيس الراحل جمال عبد الناصر , وبعد أن تولى السادات الرئاسة قاد حركة 15 مايو 1971 م ضد مراكز القوى المسيطرة على الحكم وهم من رجالات عبد الناصر ونظام حكمه والتي كانت سببا في تدهور الأوضاع في مصر .
سيناء بعد الاحتلال الإسرائيلي لها في حرب الستة أيام عام 1967. وكانت نتيجة حرب 73 أن استطاعت مصر استرجاع 15 كيلو متر من صحراء سيناء , وفى النهاية أدى انتصار السادات في الحرب إلى استعاده سيناء كاملة وإعادة فتح قناة السويس وهز ثقة إسرائيل في قدراتها العسكرية و رفع الروح المعنوية المصرية بل والعربية ومهدّت الطريق لاتفاقية السلام بين مصر وإسرائيل في الأعوام التي لحقت الحرب. وعرف السادات منذ ذلك الحين ببطل الحرب والسلام استمع إلى خطاب نصر أكتوبر 1973
وفى 9 نوفمبر 1977 أعلن السادات انه مستعد انه يذهب إلى إسرائيل من اجل التباحث حول مفاوضات السلام مع الجانب الإسرائيلي وفى الكنيست الإسرائيلي ذاته ( البرلمان الإسرائيلي ) , وسارعت إسرائيل بدعوة السادات إلى زيارة القدس ظنا منها أن كلام السادات لم يكن إلا للاستهلاك المحلى أو حماسه زائدة وأنها بذلك تحرج السادات رئيس اكبر دوله عربيه أمام الرئى العام العربي والعالمي . وقبل زيارة القدس سافر الرئيس السادات إلى سوريا في محاوله لإقناع الرئيس السوري حافظ الأسد بالمشاركة مع في تلك المبادرة وتأييدها ولكن الرئيس السوري رفض ذلك وقال للسادات إن الأيام سوف تثبت لك انك مخطئا ولكن مع مرور الأيام أثبتت الأيام عكس ذلك وان الرئيس السوري هو الذي كان مخطئا وان إسرائيل تقوى باستعداء العرب .
رابط تنزيل الكتاب Download
*

----------

